
People are calling SWAT teams to tech executives' homes - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/technology/fake-swat-calls-swatting.html
======
a3n
> [Facebook, Google and Twitter] have asked those employees to take added
> precautions, such as not publicly giving their whereabouts or listing
> information about their family.

Ironic.

Another reason for online anonymity.

------
gnicholas
> _In Seattle, people who believe they are at risk of being swatted can
> include their information and that of their families on a police registry.
> When an emergency call about a potential threat comes in, the police check
> to make sure the home isn’t in the registry. If it is, they call the home
> first to see if they can reach someone inside, and check with neighbors to
> see if there are any corroborating reports of shots fired or other
> disturbances._

~~~
sbliny
Why isn't this SOP?

~~~
gnicholas
Yeah it's weird, the article also says that various famous folks (Zuck) are on
a flagged list maintained by local police. I guess the innovation here is that
anyone can opt into the list.

I wonder if such a system might ever be corrupted by someone for the purpose
of slowing down police response. That is, if one gang is planning to attack
another gang, could they enter the address of their target on the list, so
that police don't respond as quickly (because they're taking time to verify
authenticity of the 911 call) when the attack happens.

------
aussiegreenie
Police potentially attacking rich people may stop or at least slow police
attacking anyone.

Police departments do not need an army.

~~~
mancerayder
Even if citizens are armed with assault rifles? Sounds like specialized police
to me.

It doesn't mean their primary purpose is responding to the doxes of the mob.

